# Ça va ? - question en fin de repas



## duchevreuil

Bonjour,

Attablé au restaurant, en France comme dans nombre d'autres pays, il arrive parfois que quelqu'un (le patron, ou plus souvent le serveur) s'approche de nous pour s'enquérir du bon déroulement du repas. En suédois, la question normalement posée est, en traduction, "est-ce que c'est booon ?". Dans un roman français, où une situation de ce genre est représentée, la phrase utilisée par le maître d'hôtel est "ça vaaa?". Cette phrase est-elle l'équivalent en français, c'est-à-dire ce lieu commun auquel le personnel d'un restau recourt pour s'assurer du bon déroulement du repas d'un client ? Merci


----------



## itka

Oh... oui.
"ça va ?" ça sert à tout. On peut dire bonjour avec ou s'enquérir de tout et de rien. C'est une formule.
Au restaurant, le patron demande ainsi si tout va bien, si c'est bon, si le service est rapide, si l'on ne manque de rien, etc.


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci beaucoup Itka !  Mais n'existe-t-il donc pas une formule que le patron pourrait utiliser exclusivement pour demander si le client est satisfait de ce qu'il mange (ou ce qu'il est en train de manger) ? "C'est [tout] bon", peut-être ?


----------



## itka

duchevreuil said:


> "C'est tout bon", peut-être ?


Non. _"C'est tout bon"_ c'est comique. _Ne cherche pas, c'est une plaisanterie franco-française, et encore, peut-être pas pour toutes les régions !_

Je n'imagine pas ce que pourrait dire un restaurateur... Des phrases toutes du même genre : 
_"Etes-vous satisfaits ?"_ _"Qu'avez-vous pensé de/ Avez-vous aimé mon "pigeon ravi en sauce du dimanche, façon Grand-Chef" ?..._

Le mieux me semble encore : _"Ça a été ?" _mais ça sonne assez populaire et je ne crois pas qu'un grand restaurateur s'exprimerait ainsi avec ses nobles clients !


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci encore, Itka !  C'est vrai qu'aux grandes tables une phrase comme "_ça a été_" serait une anomalie, c'est la même chose en Suède. (Cependant, il m'est arrivé d'entendre cette phrase honnie, en suédois bien sûr, lors d'une visite à une table gastronomique étoilée à Stockholm... c'est affreux, à mon avis ! )


----------



## Calamitintin

Êtes-vous satisfaits ?


----------



## Sarah Tissot

Si vous voulez une tournure un peu plus sophistiquée, vous pouvez demander “est-ce que tout est à votre convenance?” “Votre repas est-il à votre convenance?” “Est-ce que ces messieurs/dames sont satisfaits?”  etc…


----------



## frenchlady

ou : "tout se passe bien, messieurs dames ?"

(j'prendrais bien un ptit dessert, moi avec tout ça ... ;-) )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah oui ! Et il y a aussi le classique « Ça va comme vous voulez ? »


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

C'est peut-être régional - à vrai dire, je ne sais pas - mais je dirais (et je crois bien l'avoir entendu au resto) :  _Tout est à votre goût?_


----------



## Kolan

Nicomon said:


> C'est peut-être régional


"*Est-ce que c'est bien à votre goût?*", on l'entend souvent dans les restaurants à Montréal.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Le "ça a été" en devient agaçant tellement il est passe-partout et impersonnel. Comme il a été dit précédemment on ne devrait pas l'entendre dans les restaurants où on sert des plats élaborés (moins standards).

Outre le "tout se passe bien ?" déjà mentionné, on peut entendre "tout va bien" et en fin de repas (ou de plat) "tout s'est bien passé" (et non "tout est bien passé ?  ).


----------



## Nanon

Nicomon said:


> C'est peut-être régional - à vrai dire, je ne sais pas - mais je dirais (et je crois bien l'avoir entendu au resto) :  _Tout est à votre goût?_



Ça l'est assurément.
"(Est-ce que) tout va/se passe bien ?" me semble être la phrase le plus souvent utilisée en France, comme l'a dit PZ.

C'est aussi celle qui permet de parler autant de la cuisine que de la présentation, du service et du cadre (par exemple un ragoût délicieux mais informe, servi dans des assiettes moches par un personnel qui fait la gueule et dans une salle qui ne paye pas de mine...)


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:


> Ça l'est assurément.
> "(Est-ce que) tout va/se passe bien ?" me semble être la phrase le plus souvent utilisée en France, comme l'a dit PZ.


  Je me disais, aussi. Mais ce serait quand même compris en France, non?  La nourriture (surtout) le service, la présentation... tout est à votre goût?  
Dans le sens de "ça vous plaît"?  

Cela dit, "tout va bien?" ou simplement "ça va ici?" s'entend aussi à Montréal. Mais je le comprends dans le sens de "il ne vous manque rien?", plutôt que "aimez-vous mon ragoût de boulettes?".


----------



## Nanon

Nicomon said:


> Je me disais, aussi. Mais ce serait quand même compris en France, non?  La nourriture (surtout) le service, la présentation... tout est à votre goût?
> Dans le sens de "ça vous plaît"?


Compris, certainement. Utilisé : un peu moins souvent.
De plus, je pense à un risque pour le restaurateur : en utilisant "à votre goût", il fait appel à la subjectivité du client. Même si le plat est intrinsèquement bon, il est susceptible de déplaire à certains. Domaine "glissant" pour un commerçant !

[…]


----------



## Grop

Nicomon said:


> Mais je le comprends dans le sens de "il ne vous manque rien?", plutôt que "aimez-vous mon ragoût de boulettes?".



Bonsoir! Dans mon expérience, quand un restaurateur pose ce genre de question, il est généralement ouvert à la fois à des compliments, mais aussi à des demandes.

En tout cas je suis habitué au _Ça va comme vous voulez?_ dit par Karine. Je crois qu'on m'a déjà posé très explicitement la question: _Alors, ce ragoût de boulettes?_ (Sauf bien sûr, qu'il s'agissait d'un autre plat).


----------



## Nicomon

[…]

Grop, ce que je tentais d'expliquer, c'est que selon mon expérience, quand la serveuse ou le serveur pose ces questions (_Tout va bien? / Ça va ici?_) elle/il ne me demande pas _exclusivement_ (comme duchevreuil l'a demandé) si j'aime ce qu'il y a dans mon assiette. Selon mon expérience personnelle, elle/il s'informe aussi - mais surtout - si je ne manque de rien.  Je faisais référence à un restau où le chef ne se promène pas de table en table.


----------

